# Laying boxes



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I have 12 nest boxes but they're metal and six on the bottom six on the top there meant fot hanging on walls they wiegh about 30 -40 pounds


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Need pictures pls....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I know the ones you have, secure them in the wall somehow and put straw in them


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I know I was just saying


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

I saw an ad on Craigs list for laying boxes. I couldn't build one for what I paid for this one. The coop is still under construction but here's what my setup looks like.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks great!!!Chances are your hens will only use 2-3 spots.For some reason they like to crowd into the same one.I'm not sure why but "they" say nesting boxes should be lower than the perches.


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Looks great!!!Chances are your hens will only use 2-3 spots.For some reason they like to crowd into the same one.I'm not sure why but "they" say nesting boxes should be lower than the perches.


The photo makes the boxes look like they are up on a bench. They are actually only 20 inches off the floor. My perches are on the other side. I ran one the width of the coop at 40 inches and put one 20 inches higher in the corner. I used 2x4'sfor the perches and installed them with the 4" side up. I'll run a router on the edges later to take the sharp edge off the wood. I guess they have 6 choices for nesting. I hope they use more than two holes!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a few of those vegetable bins on the ground for each pen. I try to put them in a dark corner. They love it. One time I made a communal nest , on the ground, 2 feet wide and 4 feet long, covered with plywood, and a 4x4 to keep the shavings in. They loved it! One time I had 4 broodies sitting in there .


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I have one that looks like that but has 3 levels not one


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds like you have everything under control.Good job!!!


----------



## lilwildrabbit (Mar 16, 2017)

I build my own nest boxes cost per box 1.25$ each and about 20 minutes on the table saw and I have 20 made


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's mine, simple, cheap, and easy to make. The are super easy to clean, change the pine chips out ,and disinfect.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

lilwildrabbit said:


> I build my own nest boxes cost per box 1.25$ each and about 20 minutes on the table saw and I have 20 made
> View attachment 22059


I surely do admire your talent!


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

Someone said the metal ones are from a commercial egg place. There's a slot in the back bottom with a flap that looks like the eggs roll out of the nest or something. I blocked all that up


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Or for cleaning


----------

